# Got my Suse's Kindercoat today--LOVE IT!!!



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

We used it on a long walk and it is very user-friendly and toasty. I am so pleased with it. For those who haven't heard of it, it is a baby-wearing coat you can use for front or back carries. Has a waterproof outer and fleece lining. Lining zips out so you can use the fleece alone or the shell alone as a raincoat. Used together, it is a warm winter coat. Even has zippered pockets with hoods tucked inside for the baby! Also, you can use it without the baby panel as a regular coat. I paid $139 for it, which I think is a good value for what you get, and I expect I will get years of frequent use out of it.

It does run big--I had to return the large for a medium. The med fits me perfect and it is the first medium of anything I've gotten into in a long time, and it also fits my 5'11'' 200lb husband, so don't size up.

Highly recommend this coat. My baby and me will be taking long walks all winter!


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

Where did you get it? I want one, but they are out of stock at ATB....

I'm wondering about sizing. I was going to order a large. I am 5'10", usually wear size 10-12, and I have a toddler to carry. But now I read your post, am wondering if I should get medium instead. Assuming ATB gets them back in stock of course!


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, I am busting out of a 14 and I take a medium in this coat. I got it at ATB but I had to wait while it was on backorder. Not sure when she's getting more--you could email and ask. I don't know who else carries them.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm trying hard not to be, but I am.

I googled "kinder coat" and found several websites that seemed to be selling the coat as well. I was going to list them, but there were a lot!


----------



## mamums (Jun 10, 2006)

nak
It looks like you're in brooklyn. I emailed bianca at http://www.slingzilla.com/ and she said she has them in stock. she's really sweet and helpful. . .and located out of long island city.

frances

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrklynMama* 
Where did you get it? I want one, but they are out of stock at ATB....

I'm wondering about sizing. I was going to order a large. I am 5'10", usually wear size 10-12, and I have a toddler to carry. But now I read your post, am wondering if I should get medium instead. Assuming ATB gets them back in stock of course!


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks so much, guys. The slingzilla site is new to me - cool! I have a habit of not looking far beyond ATB and Peppermint...


----------



## mamaGjr (Jul 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrklynMama* 
Where did you get it? I want one, but they are out of stock at ATB....

I'm wondering about sizing. I was going to order a large. I am 5'10", usually wear size 10-12, and I have a toddler to carry. But now I read your post, am wondering if I should get medium instead. Assuming ATB gets them back in stock of course!


which website does ATB stand for ?








TIA


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

ATB = www.attachedtobaby.com

Really great site!









.....and they are back in stock! Yippee!


----------



## mamaGjr (Jul 30, 2004)

I figured it out while searching for the kindercoat.

It IS a great site -perhaps that is why I have spent the WHOLE day online









DP will be so thrilled when he gets home !


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

The other browser window is open to a picture of it already...hmmm...

What I'm wondering is how easy it is to get on and off, all by my lonesome, with a toddler in a back carry (in an Ergo, if that makes a difference).


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

Leery, did you check out the wearing instructions? I just got mine and can get it on and off, with my toddler in her Ergo, alone without problems.

I haven't given mine a thorough test-drive yet, but I've tried it on and really like it.


----------



## ladyslipper (Apr 21, 2006)

I just got mine too, but am not sold on it. I don't like all those cinching strings at the bottom front, and my zipper came apart when I was carrying dd in the front. Maybe I expected too much...
I was really excited about it too. I'll keep trying to get used to it but I wish I would have spent my money on a mamaponcho.


----------



## mamums (Jun 10, 2006)

Is it really warm enough for the winter though? I saw somebody's and it just seemed thin to me. . .the shell is thin, the fleece seemed thin. Is the fleece like a special super warm fleece?


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladyslipper* 
I just got mine too, but am not sold on it. I don't like all those cinching strings at the bottom front, and my zipper came apart when I was carrying dd in the front. Maybe I expected too much...
I was really excited about it too. I'll keep trying to get used to it but I wish I would have spent my money on a mamaponcho.

actually, that is my one and only complaint about it--cheap zippers.


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamums* 
Is it really warm enough for the winter though? I saw somebody's and it just seemed thin to me. . .the shell is thin, the fleece seemed thin. Is the fleece like a special super warm fleece?

I know what you mean about it seeming thin, but YES, it is very warm. Maybe because the materials don't breathe much, so the body heat builds or something. But if I've been walking and i go into a store or something, I'm quickly roasting in it. Have to take it off. I have worn it in 20's weather with only only one layer underneath (besides the wrap around the baby) and it was very warm.


----------



## mamums (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckw* 
I know what you mean about it seeming thin, but YES, it is very warm. Maybe because the materials don't breathe much, so the body heat builds or something. But if I've been walking and i go into a store or something, I'm quickly roasting in it. Have to take it off. I have worn it in 20's weather with only only one layer underneath (besides the wrap around the baby) and it was very warm.

That's good to know!


----------



## ladyslipper (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladyslipper* 
I just got mine too, but am not sold on it. I don't like all those cinching strings at the bottom front, and my zipper came apart when I was carrying dd in the front. Maybe I expected too much...
I was really excited about it too. I'll keep trying to get used to it but I wish I would have spent my money on a mamaponcho.

The children's needs store took the coat back to repair the zippers...We will see if this works.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I have the coat as well and LOVE it. I've been using it for almost two months now. We've done a couple of hikes on the Appalachian Trail and on our every day walks. DS stays nice and warm. It did take some practice getting the coat over DS's head when he was on my back, but now, it's easy. I love how it has the fleece liner that you can take out. We just used that part for most of November. I used the outer shell alone when it rained. The hood for DS is on the back isn't really usable right now because I can't get it on him.







But that's okay. He wears a hat.
I did have one snap that came apart on the fleece liner, though. I was able to get it back in the hole, but it might come apart again. That's my only complaint.
I'm so glad I found this jacket.
Here's a couple of pics of us using it:
Coat in the rain
fleece liner on the AT
Another on the AT

Edited to add: No sooner did I post this that my front zipper busted. Ugh. Now, I'm not quite as pleased with the jacket, obviously. I'm interested in this new batch and hoping I can get a new one.


----------



## spearso (Nov 4, 2003)

Quote:

zipper came apart when I was carrying dd in the front.
I've had a number of returns due to faulty zippers and snaps.

ETA: I received my stock in early September, the coats had periwinkle fleece. Broken snaps and faulty zippers were an issue. Just please be sure to check the coat thoroughly, or at least request a coat with the tan fleece (means it's a different batch).

susie


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrklynMama* 
Where did you get it? I want one, but they are out of stock at ATB....

I'm wondering about sizing. I was going to order a large. I am 5'10", usually wear size 10-12, and I have a toddler to carry. But now I read your post, am wondering if I should get medium instead. Assuming ATB gets them back in stock of course!

I am a 10-12 as well and although the medium fit me perfectly, there wasn't much room left in the hip area for my toddler's long legs in a back carry. I have heard similar experiences from other mamas carrying toddlers. Mt recommendation would be to get a large. It will be a little loose, especially in the sleeves but trust me, you will be much more comfy. I could barely zipper the medium with my 22 mth old on my back. If you opt for the medium, you may have to use the front panel to give yourself some more room. Also, being so snug in a back carry made it more difficult to take off on my own.

JMO


----------



## maya's mommy (May 22, 2003)

I also would say that ordering up is not a bad idea. I carry my 10 month old on my back in the jacket and there is just enough room. I normally wear a medium but ordered a large. It is big in the sleeves but I really need the room for the back carry. It does zip snugly if I am have dd in the front without the insert as well.

The only complaint I have is all the strings hanging around all over the coat. It is a bit of a pain.

It took some getting used to but I can now get it on by myslelf with dd on my back. I get stopped and asked about the jacket on a daily basis.

michelle


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spearso* 
I've had a number of returns due to faulty zippers and snaps.

ETA: I received my stock in early September, the coats had periwinkle fleece. Broken snaps and faulty zippers were an issue. Just please be sure to check the coat thoroughly, or at least request a coat with the tan fleece (means it's a different batch).

susie









I ended up with a tan fleece one, and had a problem with defective snaps. So I think it's a problem with more than one batch.

I did end up ordering a large and am glad I did. It fits fine!

I have to say I don't love the coat. I think the design is overly fussy (all those freakin' drawstrings!) and the workmanship and materials are somewhat shoddy. With that said, it's probably the best you can do for the money, unless you DIY.

Sure wish DD did not insist on having her arms out when she's in back. I can't really take the coat off without help.


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

Oops, looks like maybe I should have kept my large? The medium works great for me and although my baby is only 17 pounds, there seems to be plenty more room in front for growth, BUT I am not using it with back carries yet. Oh well.


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrklynMama* 
I ended up with a tan fleece one, and had a problem with defective snaps. So I think it's a problem with more than one batch.

I did end up ordering a large and am glad I did. It fits fine!

I have to say I don't love the coat. I think the design is overly fussy (all those freakin' drawstrings!) and the workmanship and materials are somewhat shoddy. With that said, it's probably the best you can do for the money, unless you DIY.

Sure wish DD did not insist on having her arms out when she's in back. I can't really take the coat off without help.

I agree with you about all the stupid drawstrings. They are a major PITA. Its especially hard when I'm trying to get to the drawstrings to tighten the back asap before dd can get her arms out but I can reach them under the fleece lining.

I also didn't realize you couldn't get it off if your child is arms out. Totally defeats the purpose!

Melissa


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrklynMama* 

Sure wish DD did not insist on having her arms out when she's in back. I can't really take the coat off without help.

My daughter also insists on putting her arms out (she rides in an Ergo in the back), and to get the coat off I pull my arms out, roll the jacket up a bit into a tube, grab the bottom corners on each side, stretch my arms out and up as far and high as I can behind my back, roll my shoulders forward and pull it over her head like a sweater. I don't know if this is a good enough description to help, but it works for me to get it off alone so it can be done









I'll add to the thread having test-driven my coat more...

It is surprisingly warm and even sweaty; I can get it on and off independently and it has been very useful here. The drawstrings don't bother me.

My negatives for the coat would be, as others have said, that the workmanship leaves something to be desired and the style isn't really me (the big bulky hood-zips-in-collar in particular.) I am gentle with snaps and zippers after reading this thread, and can see how they may not last.


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *easy_goer* 
My daughter also insists on putting her arms out (she rides in an Ergo in the back), and to get the coat off I pull my arms out, roll the jacket up a bit into a tube, grab the bottom corners on each side, stretch my arms out and up as far and high as I can behind my back, roll my shoulders forward and pull it over her head like a sweater. I don't know if this is a good enough description to help, but it works for me to get it off alone so it can be done











That is similar to how I take off the coat too- I take my arms out of the sleeve first but it didn't work when my dd was asleep on my back with arms out. I think I kind of "need" her to help me with getting the coat off over her arms and head.
Also, when she is awake and I take the coat off she kind of yelps while I pull if over her head and since its heavy and bulky, it takes me some time to lift the whole thing and I'm worried its hurting/upsetting her, IYKWIM.

I feel like I should gone simpler with a poncho


----------



## ladyslipper (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissabel* 

I feel like I should gone simpler with a poncho









I feel the same way. I'll keep practicing wearing d'baby with it...maybe I will grow to like it.


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on getting the coat off, Easygoer.

I'm gonna keep wearing this and practicing and I hope it will get better for me. Let's keep checking in with each other, fellow Kindercoat users!

I considered the poncho option but just didn't want something that shapeless, and decided I wanted something that I could wear for a regular winter coat once DD outgrows the Ergo. Hmm....


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *easy_goer* 
My daughter also insists on putting her arms out (she rides in an Ergo in the back), and to get the coat off I pull my arms out, roll the jacket up a bit into a tube, grab the bottom corners on each side, stretch my arms out and up as far and high as I can behind my back, roll my shoulders forward and pull it over her head like a sweater. I don't know if this is a good enough description to help, but it works for me to get it off alone so it can be done










That's how I get mine off, too. Seems to work okay.

I had to edit my previous post because my front zipper just busted over the weekend. I hope I can exchange mine for a new one with better zippers.


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Well I sold my Kindercoat and in my last attempt to find a babywearing coat that works for me, I have bought a mamajacket. I'll post a new thread comparing the two when I get, since i don't want to hijack this one.

Leslie- that stinks about the zipper. I think that's why I dislike all the zippers, drawstrings and snaps on the kindercoat- too many chances something will break. Also I always felt a little concern about it being made in china ane being so inexpensive


----------



## ladyslipper (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladyslipper* 
The children's needs store took the coat back to repair the zippers...We will see if this works.


I forgot to update about the coat. I received a call quickly from the kindercoat guy about the zippers. He said I could replace them with the smaller zippers but I kept the big zippers. He was very nice and explained that he fixed the zipper problem and to email or call him if I had anymore problems. Very good customer service. He even sent me a christmas DVD with the coat. So I was able to wear the coat around and got lots of comments on it being a good idea. IT kept me warm enough in 5 degree weather, I had to stop wearing it though because the temps have dropped below 0 to -20 without counting windchill. I have been wearing the inner liner in the house and I did start liking the coat better especially because I tucked the strings away and shortened them. I still love the idea, and am going to hold on to this coat.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladyslipper* 
I forgot to update about the coat. I received a call quickly from the kindercoat guy about the zippers. He said I could replace them with the smaller zippers but I kept the big zippers. He was very nice and explained that he fixed the zipper problem and to email or call him if I had anymore problems. Very good customer service. He even sent me a christmas DVD with the coat. So I was able to wear the coat around and got lots of comments on it being a good idea. IT kept me warm enough in 5 degree weather, I had to stop wearing it though because the temps have dropped below 0 to -20 without counting windchill. I have been wearing the inner liner in the house and I did start liking the coat better especially because I tucked the strings away and shortened them. I still love the idea, and am going to hold on to this coat.

Was that Kurt? I had to return my coat to a guy in Utah named Kurt. He is replacing my coat with a new one. Yay!


----------



## ladyslipper (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeslieB* 
Was that Kurt? I had to return my coat to a guy in Utah named Kurt. He is replacing my coat with a new one. Yay!

sounds like the same guy...very nice.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladyslipper* 
sounds like the same guy...very nice.

My replacement coat came yesterday so he sent it out fast. Now I'm just hoping this one holds out through the winter. I will probably have all the zippers replaced in the spring.


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

I got a Kindercoat a few months ago and noted similar problems as a lot of you mentioned - cheap-ish snaps and zippers, at the top of the list.

While I was going through each piece of the coat, two metal pieces fell out. My DH and I looked over each snap on the coat, and even though the pieces appeared to be parts of snaps, it seemed that my coat was intact. So hopefully it's all good.

I also was a little nervous about the black shell's durability. At first, the drawstrings were really stuck inside their tracks, and I had to mess with them a little bit before they would move enough to tighten. While I was doing that, I was a little afraid about tearing the shell.

The drawstrings dangling everywhere drive me a little nuts, but I saw someone else said they had shortened them, so maybe I'll try that too.

I haven't tried the coat while babywearing because I'm preggo and just haven't had to wear DS in a while. But I'm looking forward to wearing it this winter/spring w/the new baby.

So far, it's been a great pregnancy coat though.


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

I want to add another tip for getting the coat off when you have an arms-out baby on your back. This only works for the ergo, though.

-remove your arms from the coat so it is just hanging down around her.

-Then move the whole Ergo around to your front, Ergo, coat, baby, and all.

-From there you just take the coat off the Ergo and take the baby out of the Ergo as you would normally do.

HTH someone!


----------

